# World of Warcraft on Intel-Mac?



## Sirtovin (May 5, 2006)

Has anyone at all played World of Warcraft on their new Intel-Mac?  If so how is it running?  What are your specs? (did you up the memory?)

I am thinking about getting the IMac 20" and upping the memory to 2gig... I want to know what you all think?


----------



## Thank The Cheese (May 6, 2006)

Hello there, 

I hear it is playable. I came across this site that has a few submissions which talk about playing on an intel mac. The most revelant post is:



> "WoW performance on iMac Intel Core Duo 20in, 2GHz, 1GB RAM, 256MB VRAM
> Resolution 1680x1050
> 24 bit color 24 bit depth 1xmultisample (no FSAA)
> Terrain distance 50%
> ...



There are other reviews there too. It's not clear with most of them whether or not they are using WoW under OS X, or under XP using boot camp. still, it seems playable. 

They've also just released a patch that addresses some of the Intel mac issues. so it looks like it should be fine


----------



## Sirtovin (May 6, 2006)

interesting.. it seems the game is playable...  and that I will enjoy this machine.


----------



## a2daj (May 7, 2006)

WoW works great on the Intel based Macs.  Performance increases are also in the pipeline.


----------

